# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  حافظ يا أدم علي حواء ..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

*السلام عليكم,,,



متى تكره المرأه الرجل..!؟


*إذا تجرد الرجل من عواطفه، وصار رجلاً أبعد ما يكون عن
الرومانسية والعواطف، وعلى الرجل أن يعلم أن المرأة لا تريد رجلاً يترك
عمله ومسؤولياته ليتغزل بها ويحبها؛ ولكنها تحتاج لأن تشعر بأنها ذات قيمة 
لديه وأن حبها في قلبه ولو بلمسة بسيطة أو لفتة أو كلمة.

* المرأة تكره الرجل البخيل الذي لا يعرف الكرم لأنها تكره القيود
المادية، وتكره رجلاً يحاسبها ويسجل لها كل مال تنفقه، وعلى الرجل أن يعلم
أنه إذا ما استمر على تلك الطريقة فإنه يحول أي حنان ورقة في قلب المرأة 
إلى قسوة وسخط لتنفجر يوماً.


* قاسي القلب والمشاعر فالرجل لا يجب أن يكون بالضرورة رومانسياً حتى يكون
حنوناً، ولا جباراً ليكون رجلاً قوياً، فشتان ما بين الرومانسية والقوة
والحنان، والمرأة تحتاج لأن تشعر بلمسات دفء تساندها وتجعلها تستمر في
عطائها على جميع الأصعدة العملية والعائلية، وإذا لم تجد من الرجل ذلك 
الحنان المنتظر، فإنها تجفو وتشعر بجحوده ونكرانه لما تقدم له من عطاء
وتنسحب.

* الخائن، فالمرأة لا تنسى الغدر والخيانة بالرغم من أنها على استعداد أن
تغفر له كل هفواته وأخطائه، ولكنها لا تنسى يوماً خانها فيه. 

* رجل بلا ضمير لأنه يكون عدو لنفسه ولمن حوله، يمكن أن يرتكب أي شيء دون
أن يتوقف لحظة ليقول هل هذا صحيح أو عادل ؟ المرأة وإن صبرت على هذا النوع
من الرجال، فلا بد وأن تفكر يوماً متى سيكون دوري مع رجل بلا ضمير يجور
علي أنا أو يدمرني؟ هذه المرأة لن تشعر مع رجل من هذا النوع بالأمان
والراحة ولأنها تعلم أنه مستعد لطعنها في أي وقت.

* الرجل الشكاك تكرهه المرأة وخاصة عندما تعيش حياة السجين المراقب على
مدار اليوم بكاميرات الرجل المخفية، فالمرأة تتحمل تصرفات ومساوئ كثيرة من
شريكها؛ ولكنها تجرح حين تطعن بكرامتها وعفتها وحين تشعر أنها ليست بمحل 
ثقة وأنها مهانة. 






((حافظ يا أدم على حواءفهي كالكنز بين يديك))*

----------

زهرة الريف (09-28-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (09-28-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موضوع قيم 
ونصائح مهمه 
وتدق على الوتر الحساس
سلمت اناملكم اخية

----------


## زهرة الريف

*يقول تبارك وتعالى: (وَمِنْ آَيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ) 

  موضوع رائع و نصائح مهمه 

 تسلمي انين موفقه ..*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*موضوع مميز

يسلمووعلى روعة النقل


بنتظار الجديد



تحيااتي

*

----------

